
Typedia: A Shared Encyclopedia of Typefaces - nreece
http://typedia.com/
======
Flemlord
I love the "Good Deeds" section: "Things you can do to make Typedia better."
Great idea.

------
ghshephard
I always feel like a negative naysayer when I don't provide positive feedback,
but the first thing I did was do a search for a fairly well known typeface,
"Times Roman" - no hits. Going over to Google, "Times Roman History" brings up
a wealth of information on the history and data on that typeface.

Time will tell whether Typedia becomes another "Wolfram Alpha" or "Wikipedia"

~~~
jakarta
looks like they have a page with Times New Roman history:
<http://typedia.com/explore/typeface/times-new-roman/>

------
fishercs
needs more comic sans imo.

------
BearOfNH
I suppose its useful to categorize and cross-reference fonts but there's no
easy way to download or buy them. At least, nothing slapped me upside the head
when I examined the first monospaced font listed. Where's the "download" or
"Buy Now!" button?

